# Tic Tacs? Do you Should You?



## Michael Hutch (Jan 20, 2010)

Tics Tacs single serving (1 piece) are 0.5 g carb (100 % sugar  in fact!).
Do you or dont you?


----------



## Michael Hutch (Jan 20, 2010)

*I actually researched this one once.*

Conclusion I came to was Yes, we have to remember they are still sugars/carbs.
I think what got me to research this was that they may have put it in our mind that they were 'only 1 calorie??'
But, obviously, a few are OK.
???


----------



## Caroline (Jan 20, 2010)

I think one or two may be OK for a quick sugar burst, but no more. I carry a pack of cough sweets for those times when I need something to soothe a sore throat or a tickle, but try to limit hem to as few as possible because of the sugar content...


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2010)

I have tic tacs but a little box lasts me about 6 days I have 3 at a time , so just have them in moderation and you should be fine.


----------

